# Use Gaggia Descaler on a Krupps Nespresso machine?



## paulj48 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi, I've just replaced a Gaggia machine with a Nespresso machine, I still have a few bottles of branded Gaggia descaler, can I use this safely on the Krupps Inissia machine? thanks.


----------



## paulj48 (Aug 16, 2016)

bump, no body knows an answer to this?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nespresso's own descaler solution is citric acid based. So your Gaggia descaler should be fine as it is, I believe, also citric acid based.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Cannot imagine that Gaggia descaler is anything other than a mild citric acid solution so I would use it. However, I do not know the product or the Nesspresso machine so it's up to you chap.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

my concern would be how much to use.

And what is the "strength" of the different solutions.

It looks like a very small sachet of descaler is used for the official descaler,, the gaggia is a large bottle.

Im assuming citric acid can come in different strength solutions , it does doesn't it ?


----------

